# Earthbath shampoos so amazing !



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been using earth bath Mango which smells delicious and makes Vanilla's coat so soft, conditioned and very bright and clean. Yesterday I bought the Lavendar scent and OMG !:rochard:IT IS AMAZING !!!
I've tried the Woof brand which is good too and I have also used the Tropiclean but nothing compares to Earth bath. Hypoallergenic and all natural. If you have not tried this product I highly reccommend it. It comes in many varieties . I hope to try them all.:thumbsup:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I have tried it before as well and really like it too! I ESP. Like the more natural ingredients!! Glad you are enjoying the line as well.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

We've been using the Mango Tango shampoo + conditioner, and we absolutely love it. :aktion033:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I use Earth Bath on my girls, too. I love it!:wub: I haven't seen the lavender. Is this new?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't wait to try this..the neighborhood store near me carries it, so I'll for sure buy some next!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I've never heard of this brand but sounds interesting! 

Where do you purchase it from? Is there a good online store that you could recommend?

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ive seen it but have not used it , will be buying !


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

aprilb said:


> I use Earth Bath on my girls, too. I love it!:wub: I haven't seen the lavender. Is this new?


No the lavendar is not new but it is reccommended for light coloured coats and I cannot believe how bright her hair was and very soft too .


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Alexa said:


> I've never heard of this brand but sounds interesting!
> 
> Where do you purchase it from? Is there a good online store that you could recommend?
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Many online stores carry it including amazon.com.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I bought the Earthbath lavender (Light Color Coat Brightener) and gave Bisou a bath yesterday and wow!! is right! Totally love this shampoo!! 

Her coat was so clean and white- like never before actually. I love that the ingredients are natural too.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I use the oatmeal and aloe on Coconuts & Monk Monk and that is the only shampoo that doesn't cause them to scratch! I love it!


----------

